# The Costumer as "Martha" The Domestic Diva



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

This is a correction of my first blog so. There were pictures missing and pictures from nowhere when the new format was set up.

I am basically into costuming rather than home haunts. Being from the metro New Oleans area, we celebrate Mardi Gras as well as Halloween.

What started as a joke evolved into a project. Actually one of my most adventuresome ones due to the different outfits.

I had mentioned to a friend of mine who owns an upcale boutique resale shop that it would be fun to do Martha Stewart as a character.

Here is me as well as a picture of Martha for compaqrison.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Well I actually got a whole bunch of items for little or no cost. Naturally I could check them out and the ones I didn't want could be donated.

Being somewhat creative, I have devised several different outfits for "Martha" as well as scenes in her poncho and official apron.

Here I am in several of my Martha outfits.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Then I can get rid of the items I don't need, or just keep them as a "Martha" costume group.

Who knows if I will ever use them all. Don't get that many invites any more, plus like my other characters as well.

All I can say is that this has been a blast. The photoshoot was great fun.

Having a lot of stress at my job, developing costume characters releases a lot of tension.

I can't remeber when I have had this much fun.

The pictures are in my album The Costumer as The Domestic Diva

I hope that you will enjoy the. It's been a lot of fun.

TC


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

very nice write up and you can see you're having a lot of fun


----------

